

Is Bitcoin a good idea? - shalmanese
http://www.quora.com/Bitcoin/Is-the-cryptocurrency-Bitcoin-a-good-idea

======
nwmcsween
The comments are again, just like the last n articles wrong.

> ...."algorithm" which through some convoluted mechanism allows Bitcoins to
> be "mined". Essentially it randomly allocates Bitcoin to early adopters...

No it doesn't, transactions use a proof-of-work to verify the transaction,
this is what makes it secure and why 'miners' are given bitcoins. Think of it
as payment for a service.

The other points I can't really comment on, except to look on
bitcoincharts.com in 30 days there has been over 4 billion USD exchanged...
money talks right.

~~~
drtse4
4 million.

------
drtse4
Big thread on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Economics/comments/hdqi8/bitcoin_is_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Economics/comments/hdqi8/bitcoin_is_a_ludicrously_bad_idea_it_is_a_scam_a/)

